# Protect Your Collection with WatchShells



## skyblue314

lol, this is just like our parents putting plastic covers on seats and sofas back in the day. no thanks, my watches will proudly wear their "battle scars", although i'd call them "memories" .


----------



## Finnish Joe

All good, but this will effect everyone’s IG game for sure!


----------



## BobMartian




----------



## Finnish Joe

BobMartian said:


>


Lol 😂


----------



## 03hemi

Do they come in pink?


----------



## [BOBO]

03hemi said:


> Do they come in pink?


...or in grip tape?


----------



## lysolek007

now way , I love watches even with scratches 
in the 90s, in order not to wipe out the buttons in the remote control, a foil was used


----------



## PeteJ

It’s a fascinating read, but what a tragic, tragic way to waste money and live a fearful life.

Like the watch equivalent of wearing a bum bag.


----------



## 03hemi

I just stretch a condom over mine and I'm good to go.


----------



## drdas007

Wear one of these instead


----------



## lehippi




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## InitialAndPitch

03hemi said:


> I just *stretch a condom over mine and I'm good to go.*


And what do you put over the watch?


----------



## Riveredger

Nice product.


----------



## 01alam

Do you have a magic tape to hide scratches on mineral crystals? I don't want to get those replaced.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

03hemi said:


> I just stretch a condom over mine and I'm good to go.


Magnum? Ribbed for your pleasure?


----------



## biglove

Meh


----------



## cleger




----------



## Watchshells

skyblue314 said:


> lol, this is just like our parents putting plastic covers on seats and sofas back in the day. no thanks, my watches will proudly wear their "battle scars", although i'd call them "memories" .


We also agree with it, especially, memories part We just want to sell this product who really hate scratches on their watch. Also, we want to show that some watch protective film companies sell dirty films and people don't know that their films remain dirty residues after remove the films


----------



## Watchshells

BobMartian said:


>












WE HAVE THIS TOO


----------



## Watchshells

03hemi said:


> Do they come in pink?


What does it mean ? I'm Korean I don't understand


----------



## Watchshells

drdas007 said:


> Wear one of these instead
> 
> View attachment 16716681


We can sell this too, the best watch protection


----------



## Watchshells

cleger said:


> View attachment 16717224


----------



## Watchshells

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16716762


Yes, we're the real bubble boy


----------



## Watchshells

lysolek007 said:


> now way , I love watches even with scratches
> in the 90s, in order not to wipe out the buttons in the remote control, a foil was used
> 
> View attachment 16716584


We respect you, and your history of your watch  
Btw, I love this images hahaha LOL


----------



## Watchshells

01alam said:


> Do you have a magic tape to hide scratches on mineral crystals? I don't want to get those replaced.


Sorry, we are not harry potter, so there is no magic, but we know how to prevent scratches on sapphire crystal


----------



## Watchshells

biglove said:


> Meh


Meh ~
View attachment 16717621


----------



## Watchshells

lehippi said:


>


Sorry 😓 please be happy 🤗


----------



## Watchshells

Riveredger said:


> Nice product.


----------



## Watchshells

03hemi said:


> Please, use our watch condom, it works very well


----------



## dshin525

I live in Korea. I might have to check out the Whatawatches store to see what this is like in person.


----------



## el34han

skyblue314 said:


> lol, this is just like our parents putting plastic covers on seats and sofas back in the day. no thanks, my watches will proudly wear their "battle scars", although i'd call them "memories" .


skyblue314, you read my mind. That's exactly what came to my mind when I read the description. I do hate to see my marks on my Omega, My solution is ceramic case watch.


----------



## Lonewuf

If only this could somehow be modified to be applied to cars, you'd make a fortune...maybe you could call it XSHELL?


----------



## EHV

Similar has been around for cars for a long while now.

XPEL, 3M, Vivid, etc. New car dealers frequently offer this as well as detail shops and you can DIY too. 

Watchshells looks like a nice, (probably the best) product for watches if you are into that sort of thing. 




Lonewuf said:


> If only this could somehow be modified to be applied to cars, you'd make a fortune...maybe you could call it XSHELL?


----------



## 04z

If you’re worried about scratches don’t wear it but then what’s the point of having the watch.


----------



## Batboy

04z said:


> what’s the point of having the watch.


Wearing a watch was so 2021. Nowadays, the modern timepiece is an ideal source of internet arguments.


----------



## Watchshells

04z said:


> If you’re worried about scratches don’t wear it but then what’s the point of having the watch.


That's true 👍


----------



## Watchshells

EHV said:


> Similar has been around for cars for a long while now.
> 
> XPEL, 3M, Vivid, etc. New car dealers frequently offer this as well as detail shops and you can DIY too.
> 
> Watchshells looks like a nice, (probably the best) product for watches if you are into that sort of thing.


Thank you!








At least, we are better than this for protecting watches 👍


----------



## Watchshells

el34han said:


> skyblue314, you read my mind. That's exactly what came to my mind when I read the description. I do hate to see my marks on my Omega, My solution is ceramic case watch.


We respect you🤝, ceramic case watch is very nice idea👍


----------



## Watchshells

Lonewuf said:


> If only this could somehow be modified to be applied to cars, you'd make a fortune...maybe you could call it XSHELL?


----------



## Nevroaktiv

Protect your brain with IQ


----------



## Watchshells

Nevroaktiv said:


> Protect your brain with IQ


No problem 👍


----------



## jskane

Reads like The Onion ...


----------



## gr8adv

Look at all these negative reply’s. Well, why then is it both ok on popular on new vehicles.


----------



## InitialAndPitch

Watchshells said:


> We respect you🤝, ceramic case watch is very nice idea👍


I think the issue doesn't come down to quality control and the technical specifications which you have amply provided - I think the hurdle you need to clear first is that in a group like this, plastic coverings are conceptually not the done thing.

Wearing a $25,000 watch with plastic stuck on every surface doesn't sit well with tool watch wearers but it probably does sit well with the watch anxiety crowd.


----------



## SigDigit

gr8adv said:


> Look at all these negative reply’s. Well, why then is it both ok on popular on new vehicles.


I do have Expel film on the nose of my Corvette and side mirrors. But only to protect from all the stone chips, and it does that well. I don't wear my nice watches in hazardous conditions like encountered on the roads though.


----------



## Watchshells

InitialAndPitch said:


> I think the issue doesn't come down to quality control and the technical specifications which you have amply provided - I think the hurdle you need to clear first is that in a group like this, plastic coverings are conceptually not the done thing.
> 
> Wearing a $25,000 watch with plastic stuck on every surface doesn't sit well with tool watch wearers but it probably does sit well with the watch anxiety crowd.


Thank you for your advise, we note it !

We usually recommend clasp only package or case back, and side only package



SigDigit said:


> I do have Expel film on the nose of my Corvette and side mirrors. But only to protect from all the stone chips, and it does that well. I don't wear my nice watches in hazardous conditions like encountered on the roads though.


We respect your opinions, btw we also have clasp only films😅


----------



## SigDigit

Now a clasp film I can understand, as that could get worn looking rubbing against a palm rest while typing on a computer.


----------



## Watchshells

SigDigit said:


> Now a clasp film I can understand, as that could get worn looking rubbing against a palm rest while typing on a computer.


Thank you! Yes👍, that's true, thats why we recommend clasp only package

Finally someone understand our films 😁👍👍👍


----------



## gr8adv

SigDigit said:


> I do have Expel film on the nose of my Corvette and side mirrors. But only to protect from all the stone chips, and it does that well. I don't wear my nice watches in hazardous conditions like encountered on the roads though.


Idk, for me doorways have proven to be lethal.


----------



## SigDigit

And door knobs!! I'm actually considering putting the film on the doorway sill plate on the 'vette as it tends to get scuffed up.


----------



## PeteJ

Watchshells said:


> We also agree with it, especially, memories part We just want to sell this product who really hate scratches on their watch. Also, we want to show that some watch protective film companies sell dirty films and people don't know that their films remain dirty residues after remove the films


I don’t think your favourite dirty film and mine are likely to be the same, somehow.


----------



## Watchshells

PeteJ said:


> I don’t think your favourite dirty film and mine are likely to be the same, somehow.




























.









Our partners send us this pictures from their customers, we just hate this kind of films. And good for you👍 which means you bought really nice films 👏👏 i heard that watchsup also made good films 👍


----------



## wjrmonkey

I'd be interested. It would cost more if I get a scratch on my precious watch and wish to have it polished by a jeweler. But do you have film for Grand Seiko? I don't see it on the website. Thanks.


----------



## PeteJ

Watchshells said:


> View attachment 16718334
> 
> View attachment 16718335
> 
> View attachment 16718336
> 
> 
> .
> View attachment 16718348
> 
> 
> Our partners send us this pictures from their customers, we just hate this kind of films. And good for you👍 which means you bought really nice films 👏👏 i heard that watchsup also made good films 👍


My favourite dirty films have less watches and more boobies.


----------



## Watchshells

wjrmonkey said:


> I'd be interested. It would cost more if I get a scratch on my precious watch and wish to have it polished by a jeweler. But do you have film for Grand Seiko? I don't see it on the website. Thanks.


Thank you for your interest ☺

Unfortunately, we don't have film for grand seiko. We will develop that films later, please send us any email, i will send you email once we develop film for grand seiko😁

[email protected]


----------



## sailon01

What should I use on this watch?


----------



## Watchshells

sailon01 said:


> What should I use on this watch?
> View attachment 16718421


Unfortunately, we don't have that brand🙏

Btw, look really nice diver watch, i like that color 🤩


----------



## Colmustard86

Sad there are so many negative comments. We have a business that wants to reach out to us and people are like this?

Anyway, keep up the good work on our hobby and thank you for reaching out to us.
I have used protective films on mineral crystals for a few years now and love them.

I get the shatter resistance of mineral and the scratch resistance of sapphire for a couple bucks and when applied correclty you cannot see it untill its all scratched up and then you place a new one on which for me is about two years on my skx007 which still looks new by the way as far as crystal appearance.

Anyway carry on.


----------



## Ayreonaut

Just keep your Rolex in the safe, and wear a replica around town. 🤡


----------



## Watchshells

Colmustard86 said:


> Sad there are so many negative comments. We have a business that wants to reach out to us and people are like this?
> 
> Anyway, keep up the good work on our hobby and thank you for reaching out to us.
> I have used protective films on mineral crystals for a few years now and love them.
> 
> I get the shatter resistance of mineral and the scratch resistance of sapphire for a couple bucks and when applied correclty you cannot see it untill its all scratched up and then you place a new one on which for me is about two years on my skx007 which still looks new by the way as far as crystal appearance.
> 
> Anyway carry on.


Thank you so much for your comment 🤝👍
We will work hard for people like you 👍🙏😁

We also respect negative comments. Actually its funny when they make fun of watch protective films😁

Thank you agian🙏


----------



## adswuk

I do like that for some this is a great idea , as quality cannot be beaten and if the film does the job as it seems to and does not leave sticky mess behind ..I applaud the efforts to make it so .

In fact just for the back it's a great idea I hate a scratched back as it's just lack of care that created the scratches . Anything that protects without pitting is awesome .

Quality is the key word here


----------



## Watchshells

adswuk said:


> Great look after it for the new owner ...protect it and hide it with plastic .
> 
> Heres a great idea ...don't buy it if it's value means more than the watch and how it's looks on your wrist .


We respect and agree with your opinion that "Don't buy it's value means more than the watch"  

we will try our best to hide the plastic films as much as people satisfied🙏


----------



## Lonewuf

EHV said:


> Similar has been around for cars for a long while now.
> 
> XPEL, 3M, Vivid, etc. New car dealers frequently offer this as well as detail shops and you can DIY too.
> 
> Watchshells looks like a nice, (probably the best) product for watches if you are into that sort of thing.


Yeah, I was kind of being a smart alec. I have XPEL on one of my cars.


----------



## BobMartian

Hope this will work on my tegimented submarine steel


----------



## thesharkman

I get it and there are some super anal watch people out there who feel like dying when they get so much as a hair line scratch that no one else can see on their watch; so, there might be a market for this. 

I don't need it as I don't mind seeing the evidence of use that I happen to appear on my watches. 

Good luck....

<* shark >>><


----------



## Mike 777

Well, it beats coating the watch with Elmer's Glue. (Yeah, this was actually done and described, with pics, on an infamous Timezone thread some years back.)


----------



## CajunK

Don't we take these things off of watches after we buy 'em?


----------



## DCLion

skyblue314 said:


> lol, this is just like our parents putting plastic covers on seats and sofas back in the day. no thanks, my watches will proudly wear their "battle scars", although i'd call them "memories" .


That’s exactly what I thought of. LOL


----------



## mg512

skyblue314 said:


> lol, this is just like our parents putting plastic covers on seats and sofas back in the day. no thanks, my watches will proudly wear their "battle scars", although i'd call them "memories" .


I have pictures for memories. Scratches on my car don’t exactly make me feel all nostalgic. I do understand that wearing film on a watch can ruin the aesthetic. However this whole memories sham is weird. If my kids want to remember a vacation we took and I wore a particular watch that they inherited I’ll make sure to give them a picture versus hey guys scratch my watch so that you’ll remember this vacation.


----------



## jyles_baldemor

SigDigit said:


> I do have Expel film on the nose of my Corvette and side mirrors. But only to protect from all the stone chips, and it does that well. I don't wear my nice watches in hazardous conditions like encountered on the roads though.


Just be smart when you decide to wear your expensive watches, and you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## SLWoodster

Super popular in asia. I see a lot of resold watches from Asia with stickers on there. But I feel like 30% off is still quite pricey for a trial. The full package is $115.


----------



## debussychopin

Maybe these are good for retailers for their new watches (display, shop handling ) but for personal use? I rather just wear them and incur their own organic weathering and dings and scratches over time w personal usage. Makes them more personal


----------



## Watchshells

SLWoodster said:


> Super popular in asia. I see a lot of resold watches from Asia with stickers on there. But I feel like 30% off is still quite pricey for a trial. The full package is $115.


You can try clasp only package its 50usd 👍
For the full package, If you use discount, it can be 80usd😁👍





CajunK said:


> Don't we take these things off of watches after we buy 'em?


If you want, you can take off easily 😁👍


----------



## segibbons03

Scratches provide character


----------



## Dedcakes

Everyone’s cracking jokes about this but these are the same folks who wouldn’t wear a watch in the shower or even to bed.  

I’m in the GADA group so this isn’t for me, but I wonder if you’ll be able to “skin” your watch soon like you can with MacBooks or cars instead of just a clear coat.


----------



## Valksing

Shame of the negativity. I think it is a wonderful product and the article presented your process really well. It shows that you took every step to ensure product quality and going above and beyond what the market currently offered. The extensive R&D testing and its results were very interesting to see.

I can understand the product isn't for everyone, and many people just want to wear their watches without worrying about value, rarity, or investments. But for those who own watches with high value, rarity, in NOS or pristine condition or as an investment, will be very interested in your product.

잘했어요!


----------



## segibbons03

segibbons03 said:


> Scratches provide character


Anything used well will be well used....


----------



## Beenflik

This is all fine and well but why do you have a muffin for a logo?


----------



## SigDigit

Beenflik said:


> This is all fine and well but why do you have a muffin for a logo?


Shell Oil sent him a cease and desist.


----------



## PNM

1900: Let's put pocket watches on the wrist when we go to war.
2022: Let's wrap our 500m water resistant sport watches in plastic film so they don't scratch when we leave home.


----------



## BobMartian

Next they’ll offer a steel case to protect your plastic film


----------



## blucupp

Protective films on cars and smartphones always lead to debris accumulating at edge and other weird places. 
This can lead to serious damage.


----------



## Morgs65

And it seals in freshness!


----------



## BundyBear

Morgs65 said:


> View attachment 16722267
> 
> And it seals in freshness!


Not forgetting, added waterproofness as well.


----------



## plohmann

Awesome, now I have something to protect my Styx with. Can't be too careful.


----------



## siddhartha

Mine now has this protection, is also sealed in a bag, in my safe, and I don't even look at it...don't look at it!


----------



## sopapillas

Everyone is leaving all these negative comments but I don’t find it all that offensive that some people don’t like a scratched up watch. I remember being rather upset when I scratched my first expensive watch, so I can definitely seeing this appealing to some.

That being said, it really depends on how noticeable it is installed. Watches don’t have panels like cars to hide the edges under.

Btw, whoever is behind the WatchShells account took all of this very well and was an absolute gentleman (or woman) in their responses.


----------



## DarkSoan

Hey I think it's a valid idea, for some it could work and its always nice to have an option.


----------



## PNM

sopapillas said:


> Everyone is leaving all these negative comments but I don’t find it all that offensive that some people don’t like a scratched up watch. I remember being rather upset when I scratched my first expensive watch, so I can definitely seeing this appealing to some.
> 
> That being said, it really depends on how noticeable it is installed. Watches don’t have panels like cars to hide the edges under.
> 
> Btw, whoever is behind the WatchShells account took all of this very well and was an absolute gentleman (or woman) in their responses.


Many have been upset at the first scratch of their first expensive watch. But then came to realise that everything is temporary in life, that we will eventually lose everything and everybody. And that watches, when used, will scratch, change colour, and on a long enough timescale, disappear. To struggle against this inevitability is a source of illusion and suffering. Don’t plastic wrap your life, go with the flow. It’s okay. The Buddha said.


----------



## cheveuxroux

Might be a useful idea for some locations. 
Add stickers that make a Rolex look like a rusty, pitted item not worth stealing by a street thug.. 
Add camouflage stickers to match a duty uniform. 
Could have many possibilities.


----------



## cheveuxroux

A similar kit might have been useful for protecting the chrome trim on Hasselblad film cameras from scratches.
Unfortunately the last model in production ( 503CW ) was ended in 2013.


----------



## Jonathan T

scratches are a part of life! i love'em on mine timepieces! it reminds me that i AM wearing them and using them.


----------



## SigDigit

blucupp said:


> Protective films on cars and smartphones always lead to debris accumulating at edge and other weird places.
> This can lead to serious damage.


Not an issue with Expel film on my Corvette, into 9th year with it. But it is kept garaged and show-room clean. I do drive it, over 33k miles of 'cruising'.


----------



## PNM

cheveuxroux said:


> Might be a useful idea for some locations.
> Add stickers that make a Rolex look like a rusty, pitted item not worth stealing by a street thug..
> Add camouflage stickers to match a duty uniform.
> Could have many possibilities.


Now we’re talking. Add a sticker that changes the name from Rolex to Invicta so it looks like a homage. A so called “shame-age”.

“I can’t believe it - somebody stole my watch!” “That Invicta? Should be easy to replace” “Nah man, it was a shame-age”


----------



## siddhartha

My reply was mostly tongue-in-cheek. I get that some want their watches new forever. I used to be that person. But I now embrace that first scratch (or I tell myself) so I don't obsess on it. Like the first scratch on a new car. Get it over with. Then enjoy it, as now it is truly yours


----------



## Hard Learner

All this reminds me of is Key and Peele's skit on hats where each one tries to out do the other.


----------



## colgex

It actually happened! I've been joking here for years that some people needed condom protection for their watches and of course, there are five pages of those jokes already. I'm not against anything or a cancel guy, so all the power to the people that buy and use these and the company too. It is not for me though and I already foresee the threads later on about how even after using the protection, the watch still got scratched and bla bla. This is the first step, next will be otterbox protection.


----------



## blucupp

SigDigit said:


> Not an issue with Expel film on my Corvette, into 9th year with it. But it is kept garaged and show-room clean. I do drive it, over 33k miles of 'cruising'.


How about iron spots? Any issues with those on your vette with the film?


----------



## SigDigit

blucupp said:


> How about iron spots? Any issues with those on your vette with the film?


Nope, nothing. No yellowing, no peeling, no spots. And my well water for washing is on the hard side, but not a huge iron problem. I do have to squeegee and dry quickly to prevent water spots.


----------



## oaklandsfinest13

Interesting concept. Similar to how people wrap their cars to prevent rock chips


----------



## Anthonytosc

Something I would consider for collectable watches to be able to wear and nor fear of any damage. But for non-collectable watches not sure if this is for me.

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beardedmark84

Very interesting product! They need these for shoes lol


----------



## Big_wrist

skyblue314 said:


> lol, this is just like our parents putting plastic covers on seats and sofas back in the day. no thanks, my watches will proudly wear their "battle scars", although i'd call them "memories" .


Or lack there of. I can never recall how I got my scratches or battle scars on my watches. I always notice them and wonder “how’d that get there”.


----------



## Mickey®




----------



## 03hemi

InitialAndPitch said:


> And what do you put over the watch?


Saran wrap.


----------



## nsims

Lena Michaels said:


> The last thing any watch collector wants to see is a scratch or nick marring up an otherwise pristine timepiece. But how can you protect your watches while you wear them? This is where WatchShells comes in.
> 
> WatchShells began with the experience of running a WhataWatches store in Korea. Many customers wanted the shop to replace their Rolex straps, but they were worried about the process damaging the expensive timepieces. So, the WhataWatches team used masking tape to help prevent damage, which was the inspiration for making WatchShells.
> 
> Some scratch-sensitive customers wanted to attempt replace the straps themselves, which was another point of inspiration for creating WatchShells.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16716459
> 
> 
> It is fair to point out that your watch may get more scratches from everyday use that it would by replacing the strap. In fact, scratches can often happen in more prominent places like the clasp, bezel inserts, and lugs. So WatchShells wanted to come up with away to protect more than just the strap.
> 
> So the WatchShells team got to work and tested a variety of protective films. They found that yellowing and residues were common problems with most protective films, so they needed something new just for watches. After two years of research and feedback from customers, they found a protective film that solved these problems in 2018.
> 
> While many owners wear their watches for enjoyment, rather than as an investment, anyone sensitive to scratches on expensive watches would be wise to give WatchShells a try at least once.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16716461
> 
> 
> WatchShells was designed to be an affordable way to help protect your watch. According to the company, its developers are said to have considered how to protect more areas and supply protective film for even one part of your watch cheaper.
> 
> All told, WatchShells protective film can protect up to 150 parts of luxury watches, which is as much as 54 parts more than other brands. They also provide 24 extra films when you order a premium package.
> 
> And if you only want clasp protection instead of full watch protection, WatchShells will sell the clasp part by itself. This means you aren’t buying pieces you don’t want or need.
> 
> The WatchShells team worked tirelessly to create a product that protects your watch and fits precisely. The end result is a film that is second to none in the industry.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16716462
> 
> 
> The above picture was provided by WatchShell’s boutique partner in Singapore and shows another company’s watch protection film. If you’re concerned about trace marks on removal of the film, you need not be. WatchShells does not leave marks when taken off – simply remove the film by gently pushing the film’s edges or inner parts with a nail or tweezer, then hold it with your hand and pull it out towards your body. The film is water resistant and you can even wear your watch when going for a swim.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16716463
> 
> 
> Another essential element of WatchShells protective film is that it is non-yellowing. Yellowing is said to be caused due to exposure to ultraviolet rays. The WatchShells film withstood the 1,000-hour Xenon Headlamp Exposure Test conducted by the National Institute of Technology.
> 
> WatchShells’ discoloration rate is extremely low at 0.2%, making it highly resistant to ultraviolet rays. WatchShells can last up to 10 years without noticeable discoloring, but if your watch is frequently exposed to ultraviolet rays, you may want to consider replacing the WatchShells every two or three years.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16716465
> 
> 
> Other watch protection films can start to peel off as they rub against your clothes, letting dust get between the film and your watch. However, WatchShells was designed with rounded, so the film is able to hold in place better during day-to-day use.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16716469
> 
> 
> Also, through rigorous testing with an R&D center in New York, WatchShells worked to ensure the end-product would be safe and easy to use. The result – a 0.2mm thick protective film, which is attached using only water, without causing skin irritation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16716471
> 
> 
> WatchShells is a protective film designed to fit over 200 types of high-end watches, spanning Rolex, Patek Philippe, AP, Richard Mille, Vacheron Constantine, and Hublot. For those who want to invest in watches, they recommend the Watchshells Premium Package, which protects more than 150 parts of watches. they also recommend standard products that can protect the case, case back, and clasp for those who simply want to avoid scratches on the watch. There is also a film only for the clasp. WatchShells is also offering a 30% discount premium package code for first-order customers only. *voucher code: ILoveWatchuseek*


Interesting…very. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unicratt

Great if you intend to resell I suppose...


----------



## BundyBear

unicratt said:


> Great if you intend to resell I suppose...


I am never of that mindset. I mean, I buy the watch to enjoy. It would be so stressful if I had to keep it from getting scratched and protect it only for _the next owner_ to enjoy a scratch free watch.  

Plus, it is not going to make much difference in the selling price as I am sure the buyer will beat me down on the price anyways.


----------



## N30P

Its just like when grandma put plastic covering so we don’t piss the couch. Just me?


----------



## ajg1960

No thanks.


----------



## BigPilot5002

Extremely genius idea! You can expand your business and make some protective stickers for cars, plates, grills and kids.


----------



## rkman11

I applaud the effort, and I’m sure there is a big market for this. I think maybe it’s because I’m a vintage guy, but I appreciate the scratches. Each one tells a story - these are items designed to go with you, live with you, and show the miles.


----------



## vintageking

Well.. if the same idea is being used for cars, motorcycles why not to use it for watches? Do you know what is the starting price?


----------



## gabedealmeida

Hmmm…. Not sure about this one. Akin to putting plastic on your phone screen lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisvett97

i personally am a firm believer that you shouldnt polish or restore your watches because i think that your time piece should have its own story for all the time you wore it for......but i am a hypocrite because every time i ding my watch against something it gets me aggravated😅 this is a cool product and definitely would calm my nerves and dont have to stress about being overly delicate with my watches.

as long as dust and dirt dont get caught underneath i think this is fool proof!


----------



## AS Maaz

can i ceramic coat it?


----------



## Sky-Dweller

Maybe not everyone wants this but it's always good to have options.


----------



## WellChecked

I simply stretch a condom over mine and i am properly to head.


----------



## Toyo Panzoff

I had a feeling the somewhat jaded WUS community might not go for it, but let’s give her some credit. At the very least, watchmakers/repair techs would probably benefit from this. 
I think the write-up is a bit longer than necessary though.


----------



## drewscott97

Interesting idea


----------



## dogedoka

I guess in this day and age people can take their macro shots for IG first, then shrink wrap their watches for real life


----------

